# The perfect LOOKSMAXXER gym routine



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 19, 2022)

People in this site post bodybuilders routines, powerlifter stuff,etc all useless if your goal is just to look GOOD. We are not going to compete jfl
The idea of this routine is to create the body that you want, if you like to have huuge chest go ahead and prioritize chest volume, etc ,
In this routine guide im going to give you tips to achieve the wide and V physique to look good with clothes.


*SPLIT: *

The split have to be something that you ENJOY so you can keep it in the long run and not quit the gym after the 2nd week because you have to squat deadlift and bench press every training.
The idea of creating your own splits is to prioritize the muscles you want first. 
I recommend to rotate between splits and be creative

My favorite splits:

1)
Shoulder/triceps/chest/neck
Back/traps/biceps/rear delts
Legs/abs/neck 
Shoulder/triceps/chest
Back/traps/biceps/neck

*Always do shoulder before chest, we want wide shoulders over good chest
-------------------------------------
2)
Back/traps/chest/neck
Shoulder/triceps/biceps
legs/abs/neck
Back/traps/chest
Shoulder/triceps/biceps/neck


*MUSCLES: *

You need to prioritize the muscles that will give you the wide look and yoke look
For me: Neck, Shoulders, Triceps, Biceps, Back, Traps, lastly chest in that order and if u are not lazy add forearms at the end of arms sesions
With prioritize i mean to create the split with that muscles in mind with order of priority and giving them more volumen than others


*EXERCISES: *

You need to choose specific exercises to achieve the V look and to be wide as posible.

Be creative and rotate exercises and stick to the exercises that you FEEL THE MOST **THIS IS IMPORTANT** mind muscle connection is everything
You can do like only 2 exercises for a while and put crazy volume on it if those exercises are what u feel the most.

*- BACK*: Wide pull ups, wide pulldowns, rows, machine rows, etc but prioritize 2x pull volume over rows, you want a wide back but not that dense
*- NECK*: neck curls is the most important
*- ARMS*: you need to hit all the heads of the triceps and biceps - no specific exercise required
*- SHOULDER* - LATERAL RAISES -, all kind of variations you can imagine, seated, with inclined bench, standing, machines, cables, etc. Lateral raises have to be 50%-65% of your total shoulder workout. 
*- TRAPS* - Shrugs are maybe the best one because mind muscle connection is easy on it
*- CHEST*: Upper chest is what we prioritize 



*VOLUME:*

The volume should be high and raised progressively for newbies start by 10 weekly sets of every muscle and raise 1-2 sets per week to reach 20 sets.
If you want to chill out do 20 sets and 22-25 for arms/shoulders.

Here is the key, you can raise the weekly volume of shoulder/arms and neck to 30-40 weekly sets to get wide as fuck and maybe 25-30 to the back.
There is no limit tbh is all depends of your training experience, your caloric intake, rest(8hours sleep),healthy food, etc

On the other hand lower the chest volume to 15-18 and if you have other muscles that overpower the others do the same 

*INTENSITY:*

Intesity should be high if you want to grow

I like to do a "heavy day" and a moderate day.
Heavy day i like to do 1 exercise of every muscle with low sets and low reps 6-8 and progress with it over time
Moderate day i like to use advanved techniques to reach total failure - for example heavy duty - tldr do normal reps almost to failure then do 5 eccentric then 5 partials - 
You can use multiple techniques like rest pause, partials, eccentrics, lowering weight, etc


*REPS:* 

If u are newbie the best is to stick to medium-high rep range like 10-20 for most of the exercises once you get experience you can choose different rep ranges, sometimes i like to do super high rep range to 45 reps with high tempo or do more heavy reps using 10 reps only, etc 

*LEGS:*

This routine will create a imbalance between legs and body, keep it in mind. You need to train quads hard to not get that behind, also if you have shitty calves you will need to train them.
If your goal is to looksmax we care about health and skin, so introduce cycling HIIT 3x a week and fuck leg sessions, your legs will grow


*SAMPLE OF RUTINE:*

Using the 1st split

*Day 1 Shoulder/triceps/chest/neck*

Shoulder press 3x6-8 heavy
Lateral raises 4x6-8 heavy
Cable lateral raises 4x12 with 5 partials at the end 
Dips for triceps 4x6-8
Long head triceps with machine 4x12
Tricesp pushdowns 4x12-15
Upper chest with dumbells 4x12
Push ups 4x15 with partials
Neck curls 8x15

*Day 2 Back/traps/biceps/rear delts*

Pull ups 3x6-8 heavy
Wide grip pulldowns 4x12
Machine row 4x15
Shrugs 4x6-8 heavy after that 5x15 
Curl biceps barbell 3x 6-8 heavy
Incline seated dumbell biceps 4x10-12
Preacher curl 4x12
Facepulls 4x15-20

*Day 3 Legs

1h HIIT cycling *

or std leg training 
Squats 4x10
Press quads machine 5x12
Quads machine 6x15
Hams machine 4x12
Calves 5x20


Day 4-5 repeat of day 1-2 but changing heavy exercies with moderate rep range and adding more partials at the end of the last 2 sets of every exercise u feel like doing it.
I also do sometimes supersets if i lack of time

THIS IS JUST A TEMPLATE ROUTINE, YOUR GOAL SHOULD BE TO CHOOSE EXERCISES THAT WORKS FOR YOU AND TO USE THE VOLUME YOU TOLERATE.

*END *
sorry if there is much gramma errors, im not english and i did this in 30min and i have no time to do it better, hope this help someone cheers


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 19, 2022)

dnr


----------



## GIGA KHAN SULTAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Trance said:


> dnr



you are dyel


----------



## GIGA KHAN SULTAN (Jan 19, 2022)

OP there's no split for aesthetics or looksmaxing
you'll either look like a clown wearing shoulder armor or sacrifice athletic potential by not training legs and ass enough and still look uncanny. X frame is good.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

That type of program will only work for those who are on large amounts of steroids and who have good cardio, and even then, it's not optimal. The volume is way too high. You only need 1 compound movement per large muscle group that you do each for a total of at least 4-5 sets of 6-8 reps. So:

Bench Press
Overhead Press
Bent Over Row
Weighted Chin up
Squat
Deadlift
Tricep Skullcrusher
Bicep Curl

Also, training neck, rear delts, calves and other tiny muscle groups isn't a good idea as a beginner, it's best to build a strength base first by getting your noob gains and then you can isolate more muscle groups without damaging your results. If you isolate too much at the start, you will waste your noob gains by getting way slower results.

Someone who focuses on the lifts I mentioned can reach in 6-12 months around those numbers:

Weighted Chin Ups: 60 lbs for 5 reps
Bicep Curls: 105 lbs for 5 reps
Skullcrusher: 115 lbs for 5 reps
Overhead Press: 135 lbs for 5 reps
Bench Press: 225 lbs for 5 reps
Yates Row: 230 lbs for 5 reps
Squat: 300 lbs for 5 reps
Deadlift: 350 lbs for 5 reps


And that is when it is smart to start isolating your weak points on your physique to look way better and to put more volume on the muscle groups that look smaller, because to go from intermediate to advanced can take as much as 2 or 3 years, but to go from beginner to intermediate can take from 6 to 12 months, so you can't really waste your intermediate gains because they are slow anyways.

As for the program, it is best split in an upper lower fashion, so something like this:

Upper:

Bench Press 5x6-10
Overhead Press 5x6-10
Bent Over Row 5x6-10
Skullcrushers 3-4x8-12
Curls 3-4x8-12


Lower:

Squats 3x6-8
Deadlifts 3x6


The lower body needs less volume usually because the squat and the deadlift are more taxing on the muscles and the central nervous system, so if you do more than 3 sets, you will most likely struggle to recover from your workouts.

As for the frequency, it should be something like this:

Day 1: Upper
Day 2: Lower
Day 3: Rest
Day 4: Upper
Day 5: Lower
Day 6: Rest
Day 7: Rest

You can also do it with just one rest day after each 2 days of lifting, if you can recover from that much frequency.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

As for how your physique should look like, it really depends on how much you can lift and what your genetics are like.

Some guys will have a chiseled jawline at 15% body fat but no six pack, while others will have a six pack at 20% body fat but a bloated face at 15% body fat.

But in terms of muscle mass alone, you can expect to look like this once you reach the intermediate level
(6-12 months of serious lifting):















And at the advanced level, you could look like this
(2-3 years of serious lifting):















To reach the advanced level, you need lifting numbers like these (maybe not exactly the same though but close):



Weighted Chin Up: 110 lbs for 5 reps
Bicep Curls: 165 lbs for 5 reps
Skullcrusher: 170 lbs for 5 reps
Overhead Press: 210 lbs for 5 reps
Yates Row: 310 lbs for 5 reps
Bench Press: 310 lbs for 5 reps
Squat: 410 lbs for 5 reps
Deadlift: 470 lbs for 5 reps



Also, to get stronger in the gym and gain muscle mass at that fast of a rate, you need to be lean bulking by aiming to gain 0.5 lbs per week, otherwise, if you just maintain your weight, you will stay stuck and get no results, unless you start at 25-30% body fat (overweight). That is why the common leanmaxxing advice given on this forum is very bad, because it will only work for those who aren't trying to build muscle, for those who are fat and for those who are on steroids. However, the caloric surplus should never be bigger than 10-20% of your maintenance calories, because otherwise, you will just get too fat, and waste time cutting. Also, you can be lean, but you can't build muscle whilst staying lean, but you can spend a few years acquiring a muscular physique and then cut down to 10% and maintain, if you are satisfied with your physique.


And after 10 years of lifting, you can expect to look something like this, that is known as the elite natural level:













As for steroid users, in as little as 2 years, they can have the same amount of muscle mass as a guy who has been lifting for 10 years or more, but whilst being shredded to the bone.The main advantage that steroids give you, besides the shortcut, is that you can remain very lean year round, while as a natural, you can only stay in a shredded state for a very short period of time and even then, you will suffer from very bad health consequences and naturals will look much smaller when they are shredded.

Big and shredded is obviously more aesthetic and more impressive and so it does make you much more physically attractive, no matter how your face looks. But since the vast majority of men don't even have an intermediate physique, but are usually either skinny fat, fat or skinny ripped, most of the time, you are going to mog just by being a natural intermediate, advanced or elite lifter.

Also, just taking steroids doesn't guarantee you will make the most out of it because if you don't train hard enough or you don't eat enough or you don't cycle properly or use the right dose, or you don't get enough sleep, you may end up with worse results than someone who is natural, and genetics also play a big part.

Those who claim that steroids don't help much are lying, they are extremely beneficial, but due to the side effects and health risks, they can be extremely dangerous if used for long periods of time and in the wrong ways, so you have to be very careful, do a lot of research and weigh the risks vs reward and choose by yourself if you are going to do it or not. You can also choose to only start taking steroids after becoming intermediate or advanced. But you need to make this decision logically and whilst knowing all the important information, and it is usually best to not make that decision as a teenager or a young adult because you may regret it later on because the brain keeps developing until age 25.


Here are some examples of guys who look really impressive whilst being on steroids:




























Also, here is what Zyzz achieved in 1 and a half years of lifting with steroids:


----------



## russiancel (Jan 19, 2022)

fuck legs


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> fuck legs


You only need to squat and deadlift if you don't care about getting perfect legs. Just those 2 exercises will give you very well developed legs so that you won't have chicken legs and at the same time, your upper body lifts won't be negatively affected because the volume and the exercise selection are going to be low.


----------



## russiancel (Jan 19, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> You only need to squat and deadlift if you don't care about getting perfect legs. Just those 2 exercises will give you very well developed legs so that you won't have chicken legs and at the same time, your upper body lifts won't be negatively affected because the volume and the exercise selection are going to be low.


bro, are u into steroids? i wanna use test 250mg/week + hgh 3IU bc im skinnyfat af. I wanna know how many protein eat, how many surplus shall be and how many sets do. Similarly to the natural athletes?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> bro, are u into steroids? i wanna use test 250mg/week + hgh 3IU bc im skinnyfat af. I wanna know how many protein eat, how many surplus shall be and how many sets do. Similarly to the natural athletes?


Like I wrote in my post above, steroids can be extremely beneficial but aren't necessary and you have to weigh risk vs reward, and I already thought of that many times and I did my research and realized that it's not worth it, because after just a few years of lifting (2-3 years), you can look amazing and you can look fit after just one year, and you can maintain what you gain very easily, so, it isn't worth it to risk losing my hair, my natural testosterone production and to develop gyno, just so I can do it faster or look more shredded. If my goal was to become an Instagram influencer or if I was hired by Disney to be a muscular superhero in a big blockbuster movie, then it would be worth it, but as a recreational lifter who just wants to look good and better than most men, I don't need steroids to reach my goal.

Protein needs on steroids is probably between 1g and 2g of protein per lb of bodyweight, but protein needs for a natural lifter is only between 0.8g and 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight.

As for volume, it should be way higher than natural athletes, you can get good recommendations if you go on subreddits that talk about this, forums like bodybuilding.com, or forums that recommend where to buy steroids.

Usually, steroid users will benefit from using a bro split because they can make protein synthesis last for the entire week, so they don't need to train every muscle group at each 48 hours, they just need to do it once a week, so most steroid users do bro splits and they take advantage of it by doing many exercises for just one muscle group.

If you want advice, you're not going to find it on youtube, except for the channel "More Plates More Dates" which has good advice on that topic.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

GIGA KHAN SULTAN said:


> you are dyel


He isn't a DYEL, but he isn't huge by any means, because he is probably only at the intermediate level. Just by looking at his arms in his dumbbell row video, it's easy to see that he gained muscle there.

The legs don't look huge although he has good strength on the front squat, because his sweatpants aren't tight enough. Have you ever seen a very muscular guy wearing a baggy hoodie? That is basically the same effect.

Also, he didn't even post his physique.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 19, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> As for how your physique should look like, it really depends on how much you can lift and what your genetics are like.
> 
> Some guys will have a chiseled jawline at 15% body fat but no six pack, while others will have a six pack at 20% body fat but a bloated face at 15% body fat.
> 
> ...


The point of my guide is to show ppl that you dont need to do PPL, upper, lower, powerlifting programs ,etc in order to achieve a good physique, the most important thing is to ENJOY going to the gym and not to do everything perfect if you dont love the gym. Most ppl here not

You need to add progresive overload to my guide but that is common sense, the point is to make progress everytime you go to the gym by adding reps, sets, intensity, tempo, or whatever.. 

And to make things clear, ofc it is better to do a good program and eat the perfect macros, etc but this takes a lot of time and effort. (the volume thing in the guide is for ppl with time i do low volume and low intensity now due to i dont want to have brain frog for the rest of the day as im working 10h)
The thing for me that im not doing such a programs is that my goal atm is to just moneymaxx and keep a lean/good physique and try to grow the muscles that matters not to tryhard in the gym


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 19, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> The point of my guide is to show ppl that you dont need to do PPL, upper, lower, powerlifting programs ,etc in order to achieve a good physique, the most important thing is to ENJOY going to the gym and not to do everything perfect if you dont love the gym. Most ppl here not
> 
> You need to add progresive overload to my guide but that is common sense, the point is to make progress everytime you go to the gym by adding reps, sets, intensity, tempo, or whatever..
> 
> ...


If you don't have a program, then you're not going to be able to do progressive overload because there will be too many changes to the lifts each week. It is extremely easy to track macros and calories if you use an app.

Also, the main compound movements are all that is needed for acquiring a muscular ripped physique, the only muscles that need to be isolated are the triceps and biceps, because the rest will grow with the compound movements alone.

Even a leg extension couldn't replace a squat, even if it was combined with leg press. And a leg curl couldn't replace a deadlift.


----------



## Julius (Feb 1, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> If you don't have a program, then you're not going to be able to do progressive overload because there will be too many changes to the lifts each week. It is extremely easy to track macros and calories if you use an app.
> 
> Also, the main compound movements are all that is needed for acquiring a muscular ripped physique, the only muscles that need to be isolated are the triceps and biceps, because the rest will grow with the compound movements alone.
> 
> Even a leg extension couldn't replace a squat, even if it was combined with leg press. And a leg curl couldn't replace a deadlift.


Lmao good luck growing your neck, rear delts, upper traps, forearms at a decent rate with only compound movements  (even side delts is debatable since, as has been shown in many EMG studies, the overhead press is quite front delt dominant)


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Feb 1, 2022)

Julius said:


> Lmao good luck growing your neck, rear delts, upper traps, forearms at a decent rate with only compound movements  (even side delts is debatable since, as has been shown in many EMG studies, the overhead press is quite front delt dominant)


mUh If yOu dOnT SqUaD bEnCh aNd DeAdLifT YoU cAnT gRoW


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 1, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> You only need to squat and deadlift if you don't care about getting perfect legs. Just those 2 exercises will give you very well developed legs so that you won't have chicken legs and at the same time, your upper body lifts won't be negatively affected because the volume and the exercise selection are going to be low.


I got 70cm circumference (cold) legs from just squatting and deadlifting. I could not wear any pants. If you do squats regularly you will gain large muscles in your legs, it is unavoidable


----------



## randomuser2407 (Feb 5, 2022)

Julius said:


> Lmao good luck growing your neck, rear delts, upper traps, forearms at a decent rate with only compound movements  (even side delts is debatable since, as has been shown in many EMG studies, the overhead press is quite front delt dominant)


I do isolation exercises like skullcrushers and barbell curls, and I plan to add accessory lifts to my leg days (especially reverse lunges for the glutes).

Forearms are trained on the barbell curl (I feel my forearms as much as my biceps), and they are trained a lot on the deadlift also and on rows and chin ups.
Neck is trained on the deadlift and the rows, and the reason why I don't train it directly is because my neck posture is so bad that I get nausea and feel like I puking every time I do neck curls (I can only do neck extensions).
As for rear delts, I don't think I need to train them as a beginner, especially since I want to milk my linear gains.

EMG isn't 100% accurate, it doesn't even correlate with people's experiences, it is very theoretical.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Feb 5, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> I got 70cm circumference (cold) legs from just squatting and deadlifting. I could not wear any pants. If you do squats regularly you will gain large muscles in your legs, it is unavoidable


I'm 6 foot 4 in height so that is very unlikely to happen. The same thing goes for my arms, I might get 16 inches after 2-3 years of training, but they won't look as big as someone who is 5 foot 4 because my limbs are longer. Also, they make jeans for guys who have muscular legs, Levi's has a fitness cut of jeans, that is what I will wear.


----------



## Hypno (Feb 5, 2022)

Keep coping brocel


----------



## Julius (Feb 13, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> I do isolation exercises like skullcrushers and barbell curls, and I plan to add accessory lifts to my leg days (especially reverse lunges for the glutes).
> 
> Forearms are trained on the barbell curl (I feel my forearms as much as my biceps), and they are trained a lot on the deadlift also and on rows and chin ups.
> Neck is trained on the deadlift and the rows, and the reason why I don't train it directly is because my neck posture is so bad that I get nausea and feel like I puking every time I do neck curls (I can only do neck extensions).
> ...


You are a beginner so you can (and you should) get away with only compound movements, after reaching intermediate stage it's a whole different story. 

Barbell curls do hit forearms to some degree, but they only work your wrist flexor muscles, so they aren't a complete exercise for the forearms. 

Deadlifts only train the back of your neck, your sternocleidomastoid needs to be trained with neck curls, fix your posture. 

Rear delts probably depends on genetics and posture, I think most people need some isolation work if they don't wanna end up with bad posture. 

EMG data isn't really the best evidence but it's better than nothing and it works most of the times.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Feb 13, 2022)

Julius said:


> You are a beginner so you can (and you should) get away with only compound movements, after reaching intermediate stage it's a whole different story.
> 
> Barbell curls do hit forearms to some degree, but they only work your wrist flexor muscles, so they aren't a complete exercise for the forearms.
> 
> ...


I do curls for biceps, not for forearms although I do feel them.
I do deadlifts for hamstrings, glutes, lower back and abs, not for traps, although I do feel them.

As for rear delts, I know that it's better to do some isolation work, it's just that as a beginner, my upper body workouts are already quite long so I don't really want to add one more exercise when I don't even need to.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 27, 2022)

copingvolcel said:


> As for the frequency, it should be something like this:
> 
> Day 1: Upper
> Day 2: Lower
> ...


Where could one incorporate cardio? Since I like going for a run. Could it just be done after the workout?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 27, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Where could one incorporate cardio? Since I like going for a run. Could it just be done after the workout?


Either after the workout or on rest days but be careful to not overdo it. So for example, you shouldn't be doing 100km bicycle rides because that will have a negative impact on the recovery of your lower body muscles. But for low to medium intensity for between 30 and 90 minutes per day, that is fine.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Mar 27, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Where could one incorporate cardio? Since I like going for a run. Could it just be done after the workout?


If you care about health and longevity (youthmaxxing) the best is to mix cardio and weights
I do like to do fullbody 3x a week with very low volume on legs maybe like 9 weekly sets but i do the rest of the days cycling 90m minimum per day
Thats for me the ideal ratio for longevity for the time i have,but if have more time you can do both sessions on one day like at morning cardio + evening weights or after training weights do cardio


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 28, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Where could one incorporate cardio? Since I like going for a run. Could it just be done after the workout?


you can do it with or without gym, I like to run for 30 mins a day after I wake up


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (Apr 30, 2022)

Just get your ass up and train 3x a week nigga


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (Apr 30, 2022)

Just get your ass up and train 3x a week nigga


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 30, 2022)

Natural Hypertrophy said:


> Someone who focuses on the lifts I mentioned can reach in 6-12 months around those numbers:
> 
> Bench Press: 225 lbs for 5 reps
> Squat: 300 lbs for 5 reps
> Deadlift: 350 lbs for 5 reps


Are you serious? These numbers sound more like 2-3 years of training to me. Getting to 225 bench in 6 months is possible?


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 30, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> Long head triceps with machine 4x12
> Tricesp pushdowns 4x12-15
> Upper chest with dumbells 4x12
> Push ups 4x15 with partials


Shouldn’t you do the triceps isolation in the end? Because with a fatigued triceps it’s barley possible to do push-ups and dumbbell presses


----------



## RIPPED IRL (May 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Shouldn’t you do the triceps isolation in the end? Because with a fatigued triceps it’s barley possible to do push-ups and dumbbell presses


In theory yes, but i dont care too much about chest.

Basically this routine is heavy focus about specific muscles to achieve the V tapper physique
Arms+shoulder are the most important imo then neck. traps following by back/abs and chest, last is legs but legs is important to not have a shitty legs, is ok to have imbalance with torso
Also if you have shitty foreams is good to train them to enhance the visual effects of bigger arms

Combining gym+cardio to achieve health benefits

But this is not a bodybuilding routine or powerlifting shit, is just about goals, remember that bodybuilding is the art of sculpting the body the way you like

This is more or less the effect i want. Obv i will not achieve that body  But see good shoulder/arms, tiny waist, good abs,good lats and neck/traps (although this guy dont train neck/traps)
Note the imbalance between arms/shoulder to chest


----------



## russiancel (May 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Are you serious? These numbers sound more like 2-3 years of training to me. Getting to 225 bench in 6 months is possible?


no, he's delusional af; giga redpill coper.


----------



## russiancel (May 11, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Are you serious? These numbers sound more like 2-3 years of training to me. Getting to 225 bench in 6 months is possible?


keep in mind that I've been gymceling for 2 years with some breaks and cope with 30kg DB press 30 degree. According to this redpiller, I should benchpress about 40-45kg rn.


----------



## SteveRogers (Oct 7, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> look GOOD





RIPPED IRL said:


> traps


----------

